# plow on an f150



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok so heres the deal.
I have a 2004 f150 fx4 supercab w 5.4L v8. I want to plow this coming winter, just driveways, nothing too crazy and no lots or commercial. I have plowed commercially for the last few years with an f350 dump and f250 pickup, but sold them both so now all I have is the f150, Any suggestions on plow setup? I dont want a plastic one at all! I was thinking 7.5' if possible. Also, is there anything i should do to the truck before plowing? Like level the front? Is it ok to plow with this truck? Thanks in advance!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

gtstang8706;787139 said:


> Ok so heres the deal.
> I have a 2004 f150 fx4 supercab w 5.4L v8. I want to plow this coming winter, just driveways, nothing too crazy and no lots or commercial. , Any suggestions on plow setup?. Also, is there anything i should do to the truck before plowing?


Try a steel skined Snoway 7'6" 26 series w/down pressure, or a Boss mid weight. A set of timbrens is never a bad thing on a plow truck.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

I had a 04 F150 FX4 Supercab. I put a Boss 7 1/2 sportduty on it. A 7 1/2 Boss standard will work, so will a Western midweight and Fisher LD. Snoway is also a way to go, along with a Curtis Snow-Pro. All can be purchased in 7 1/2 foot length. As to the front end, the Ford will take any of these plows with no problem, but you can add Timbrens if you want, but not required.


----------



## ram1500 (Oct 4, 2005)

Blizzard 7600 LT great choice


----------



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok great. DO timbrens affect the ride of the truck at all?


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

Where in Mass are you located?

I'm here in the Worcester Area and I have this Almost New! Meyer MDII for your 04 F150.

It comes with all NEW wiring, modules, controls and 04 Ford F150 frame mounts, This plow is truly "Like New" if your interested give me a call, I can also install as well

508 753 6617


----------



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

Nascar24;787153 said:


> Hi
> 
> Where in Mass are you located?
> 
> ...


Im in worcester area as well (milford) How much are you asking for the plow?


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

for this plow it is $2750 COMPLETE! If you want it installed Total $3000

Everything is New on this plow, cylinders, hoses, wiring, modules, controls, lift frame, clevis, Remanufactured Meyer pump done by a factory remanufacturing center, lights and blade is the only thing that is used, but they have been totally gone throungh , new pins, and bolts.

Give me a call
508 753 6617


----------



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

ALso, what are the difference between timbrens and just a straight up leveling kit? I wanted to level the truck anyways because i hate the uneven stance. Do timbrens level?


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a 06 f 150 go with a 2 inch leveling kit 2.5 I think is to much thats what i have on mine any wieght in the back over 500 lbs and it looks like the nose is up in the air. do the timbrens it will prolong the life of the the ball joints and front end in general. sno ways are not bad plows going from a all steel fisher rd to a sno way 7.5 with poly mold board I was surprised. It will work just as good as a all steel. just remember it is only 20 lbs difference between them. so it is 6 in one hand half dozen in the other. I found the only reason you need the leveling kit is because of the mount on the truck sits to damn low to the ground I was scraping in any dip with the truck.


----------



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok, but if I do timbrens, do I still need to buy a leveling kit? Or will the timbrens level the truck?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Timbrens don't level the truck. They make the front end stiffer. They will be working sooner then the original bump stops.

Why don't you like Poly plows. The snow doesn't stick to them as easily so when you are driving around they weigh less then the steel ones if you take the snow into effect.


----------



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

cet;787318 said:


> Timbrens don't level the truck. They make the front end stiffer. They will be working sooner then the original bump stops.
> 
> Why don't you like Poly plows. The snow doesn't stick to them as easily so when you are driving around they weigh less then the steel ones if you take the snow into effect.


I guess I really dont have a whole lot of reasons! Ive always had big trucks with steel plows and I kinda always looked at the poly plows as something a homeowner would use and i can picture ist breaking very easily. I do like that it weighs less thoug. But thats just my 0.02


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

gtstang8706;787321 said:


> I guess I really dont have a whole lot of reasons! Ive always had big trucks with steel plows and I kinda always looked at the poly plows as something a homeowner would use and i can picture it breaking very easily. But thats just my 0.02


Poly plows are certainly not only in the "homeowner" category. Several manufactures have poly municipal plows up to and over 10 ft...and have for years.



gtstang8706;787321 said:


> do like that it weighs less though.


On comparable plows that you have either the option of steel OR poly the poly is HEAVIER not lighter due to the extra bracing needed to support the moldboard. The difference in weight is generally anywhere from 40-80 lbs depending on brand and model.

SnoWay is about the only manufacture who's poly plows are lighter than their equivalent steel counterpart. In fact their entire line of plows are generally a bit lighter then the same comparable plows from other manufactures. Spend a little time doing research on the poly's and I think you'll see the sometimes advantages of them over steel.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

gtstang8706;787151 said:


> Ok great. DO timbrens affect the ride of the truck at all?


Yes they will make the truck ride stiffer.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

BKFC255;787231 said:


> do the timbrens it will prolong the life of the the ball joints and front end in general.


Not True All the weight of the truck still goes through the balljoints. The timbrens prevent the front end from sagging under weight by being a spring between the axle and frame.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

just put any 7 1/2 ft plow on it i dont really think your gonna be driving around all winter with it on are you? and if you are is it worth it for only doing some drive ways? i know with this curtis plow i got its got a bracket that stays on the truck its like 100-150lbs and then the plow hooks up in 2 spots and then the plug fast hook up and no way would i drive with a plow all winter for just some drive ways

so i wouldnt do any thing to your truck since its not gonna be on full time and id go with what ever you want just keep it 7 1/2ft


----------



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah thats what i fugured. I really dont want a stiffer ride than it already is. Especeially since Ill have to deadl with it during the off season as this is my daily driver


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

I like the 2" leveling kit, it gives you more ground clearance for the mount and I think it gives the truck a better look. The newer F-150s have a lot of rake to them.

I run a 7.5' Boss POLY midweight and it is perfect for the 3 small commercial lots that I have.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;787336 said:


> SnoWay is about the only manufacture who's poly plows are lighter than their equivalent steel counterpart. In fact their entire line of plows are generally a bit lighter then the same comparable plows from other manufactures. Spend a little time doing research on the poly's and I think you'll see the sometimes advantages of them over steel.


Funny what patents can do Wonder what will happen when that patent runs out? Whether or not we'll see red/yellow lexan start appearing on the other plow makes? It would make them lighter.


----------



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

smoore45;787835 said:


> I like the 2" leveling kit, it gives you more ground clearance for the mount and I think it gives the truck a better look. The newer F-150s have a lot of rake to them.
> 
> I run a 7.5' Boss POLY midweight and it is perfect for the 3 small commercial lots that I have.


Your truck sits great with the plow. I have a supercab and im wondering if a 2" leveling kit would do the trick for me because I know that s-crews sit different. Also, any problems pushing snow with the f150 and do you like the poly plow?


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

gtstang8706;787967 said:


> Your truck sits great with the plow. I have a supercab and im wondering if a 2" leveling kit would do the trick for me because I know that s-crews sit different. Also, any problems pushing snow with the f150 and do you like the poly plow?


This past winter was the first for me with a poly plow. I don't think there is any performance difference with the poly, but I do like the fact that the board looks the same even after a hard winter. Before that I had been plowing with steel for 8 years and the board gave out before the hydraulics. I don't think you can go wrong with either type because you can usually get a steel plow cheaper.

Oh and I had the same leveling spacers on a Super Cab before I got the Crew and they work fine. I think they also offer a 2 1/2" Kit, but you only need the 2". This is my third season using an F150 to plow and they have been great. I use it for my small commercial lots and to help the bigger trucks on cleanup with the larger lots. If we only get a couple of inches of snow I don't even use 4x4.

Good luck to ya!


----------



## kylejohn (Aug 29, 2009)

theplowmeister;787430 said:


> Not True All the weight of the truck still goes through the balljoints. The timbrens prevent the front end from sagging under weight by being a spring between the axle and frame.


how easy is it to install?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Easy with basic tools


----------

